# Substrate For Dirted Tank



## iRonBalls (Sep 18, 2016)

Im planning to start a 20 gallon dirted tank and Im looking for suggestions, since Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix has been discontinued. I'm not sure if this one will work:

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.605l-premium-potting-mix.1000151457.html

I would love to hear some tips from those who have some knowledge setting up this type of tank.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I used the Organic Choice stuff years ago after I read a magazine article about it and Diana Walstad's book. The soil took forever to sieve, as it had lots of woody pieces in it that needed to be removed. I was a little underwhelmed by the whole affair.

You want soil that has no added fertilizers in it and a minimum of 'floaty bits' to muck things up. Generic topsoil apparently works for some.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

iRonBalls said:


> Im planning to start a 20 gallon dirted tank and Im looking for suggestions, since Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix has been discontinued. I'm not sure if this one will work:
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.605l-premium-potting-mix.1000151457.html
> 
> I would love to hear some tips from those who have some knowledge setting up this type of tank.


That soil has fertilizer in it so it's no good, you don't know what they put in this stuff.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I have the feeling that Kim's Nature would carry whatever it is you need.


----------



## iRonBalls (Sep 18, 2016)

characinfan said:


> I have the feeling that Kim's Nature would carry whatever it is you need.


Thanks, I would definitely check this place out for my other aquarium needs. Still, I need to dirty this 20 gallon tank up!


----------

